# Suche BC Gilde



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (5. März 2011)

Halli hallo, ich suche im moment eine gilde die sich ausschlieslich nur damit befasst die alten 70er raids zu bestreiten. Da ich im moment meinen kleine goblin priest hochzieh der im moment noch lvl 51 hat und bald durchstarten will  suche ich eine gilde die bc raids macht und das sinnvoll, dass heisst ohne das man gezogen wird oder das über lvl 70 spieler dabei sind. Ich habe auch kein problem damit meinen char als alli umzugestalten, da ich beide seiten gerne spiele aber im moment bzw seitdem cata draussen ist ist bei mir die luft raus was high lvl anbelangt deswegen würde ich ganz gern wieder in die schöne alte 70er zeit zurück. erfahrung bringe ich in sämtlichen 70er raids mit da ich damals alles clear hatte mit meinem main. Noch zu mir ich binn 26 heisse Stefan und bin von beruf Koch das heisst ich habe auch nicht immer zeit. 
Ich würde mir wünschen das es solch eine tolle gilde gibt die kein problem damit hat einen koch aufzunehmen, da meine arbeitszeiten mehr als bescheiden sind  aber 2-3 mal die woche habe ich schon zeit. 

MFG Latyrion


p.s. anbei noch mein jetziger char^^ http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/ysera/latyrion/simple


----------



## M4sH (5. März 2011)

Hiho Stefan  

Also wir sind garde dabei eine 70ig Raidgilde aufzubauen  sind auf den Relam Ysera Allianz infos findest du hier http://eternalprogress.forumieren.eu/.
Die Raidzeiten sind noch nicht entgültig also können noch geändert werden ;D

Du kannst mich gerne auch mal Ingame anschreiben (Slowa) wen du fragen hast .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Solwa


----------



## Saucoireion (5. März 2011)

Moin!

Bei uns könntest du dich auch melden! Wir sind auch ne reine BC Gilde auf dem Server Kil'Jaeden, allerdings Horde!

Wir versuchen den Raidcontent so anspruchsvoll (aber schaffbar) zu gestalten. Bisher gelingt uns das auch ganz gut 

Wenn du interesse hast, schau einfach mal auf unserer Seite vorbei ( www.outlanc-inc.de.gg ) oder meld dich ingame bei einem von uns!

Gruß, Extrawelt


(PS: hier nochmal unser Thread: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181293-h-outland-inc-eine-bc-gilde-rekrutiert/ )


----------



## Ugla (15. März 2011)

Hallo erst mal,

eine reine BC Gilde sind wir nicht. Wir sind nicht mal eine Gilde, nein wir sind zwei Gilden. Zwei Gilden, die zusammen schon den Classic Content auf Lvl 60 gecleart haben und nun auf die Scherbe gewechselt sind. Nur rein BC, nein das werden wir nicht, denn wir wollen den gesammten Content gemeinsam durchspielen. Für "BC" heisst es, das wir irgendwann, wenn wir auch die letzte Instanz abfarmen, weiter ziehen werden. Wie wir es schon in Classic getan haben. Aber wir stehen am Anfang von BC und werden dort sicher noch viele Monate zubringen. Bei uns findest du neben vielen netten Leuten auch einen gemeinsam genutzen Ingame Chat, der den Gildenchat weitestgehend abgelöst hat. Ein gemeinsames Forum, TS 3 und sogar gemeinsam genutze Gildenbanken sind bei uns vorhanden. 3 Raidtermine in den Abendstunden, viele "gereifte Member" und sozialer Umgang so wie zusammen gewachsene Chars, die oft schon seid den frühen 60ern zusammen spielen runden das Projekt angenehm ab.
Bewirb dich einfach mal bei den Tales oder flüster mich (Sambi) einfach mal Abends an, falls du "Ein Herz für Gnome" hast.
Neugierig geworden ? Dann schau mal hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/137040-tales-from-the-past-stoppt-zur-zeit-auf-70/ im Forum nach. Dort kannst du auch sehen was wir so treiben, wo wir grad stehen und wie wir so "ticken".

Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche

Sambi


----------

